# Cappuccino beans



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi

I am looking for the best beans for a cappa. I prefer choc notes verses fruity.

Easy to dial in would be good too.

I know James Gourmet Forumula 6 is forgiving and great in milk and also tried Rave Signature.

Any other good blends out there?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dont limit yourself to blends

plenty of single origins will deliver the taste youre after

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-alaska-washed-bourbon

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/el-paraiso-colombia/

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/original-espresso


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks

any more suggestions?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There are millions of possibilities but this thread was similar and may be of interest.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=253728


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

il have a look

cheers


----------



## mohini (Dec 15, 2015)

I have tried Coffee beans from many places and online too amongst all of them I found devans.in/ best, for more details check there website.


----------

